# Regina rifles hat pin exchanged for Dutch dime bracelet...



## Trudy (15 Nov 2004)

Can you help me ? My parents lived in the Netherlands during WW11 and they often told the story about how 2 Canadian soldiers came to thier home one evening. My parents lived in the small village of Tuk which was very close to Steenwijk,in the Netherlands.(Steenwijkerwold). My mom says that I should also mention the name of the largest city in the area as she thinks that might help. The name of the city closest to them was Zwolle.

My father was a woodenshoe maker, the only one in the area and the Canadain soldiers had set up thier tents in a field behind thier home. One evening two young Canadian soldiers came to visit them. They brought  with them tea, sugar and soap. Mom remembers that they sat at the table in the kitchen and drank wine with our family. It was a wonderful evening even though my parents could not speak English.That is why she does not know the names of her visitors. One of the soldiers gave my mother his hat pin and my Mother gave him a bracelet of Dutch dimes. The evening pasted quickly and before they knew it , it was too late for the soldiers to go back to the tent(curfew I think ) so they slept in the attic of my parents home. At 7 am Mom and Dad woke up and found that the soldiers had left. At that time my parents had no idea that they would eventually immigrate to Canada. They have now lived here since 1954. My father passed away in 1999 at the age of 87 but my Mother is still living and in very good health. She is now 93 years old. She still has that Regina Rifle Regiment hat pin and we often take it out and look at it.. wondering who was this gentleman who shared a part of our parents lives. Mom thinks it would be so wonderful to learn more this special person. 

I am writing this in the hope that someone might remember this event or that someone has heard about this story. Wouldn't it be a wonderful gift for my mom to be able to tell her that we found her Canadian soldier !!! Looking forward to you responses and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Biernacki (26 Nov 2004)

That is an amazing story! I could see that being put into a movie... All you would have to do is tack on some poor love story and you would have it! I think the best way is to call the regiement history director. Goodluck!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 Nov 2004)

I suspect Keith Inches of the Saskatchewan Military Museum may have some answers; if someone can provide contact info for the Royal Regina Rifles, perhaps they can get in touch with him?


----------



## Trudy (29 Nov 2004)

Wow....THANKS !!! I am very happy to have someone respond to my story.... I have spent so much time searching webpages with not much success.. now I have some new leads.. the search continues.

Michael Dorosh... I will try this week to find a phone number or e-mail for Keith Inches of the Saskatchewan Military Museum. Thanks for that suggestion.

Biernacki.... Do you have any idea how to locate the Regiment history director?

As you have probably already figured out.. Trudy has no military back ground at all so your suggestions are much appreciated. I will let you know if I learn anymore. Yes it is a great story.. it just needs an ending...Keep smilin .. thanks lots !!


----------



## Bin-Rat (29 Nov 2004)

Have you check thier website...

http://www.regiments.org/regiments/na-canada/volmil/sk-inf/095Regina.htm

may also hold contact info

there is also this site for them as well... http://www.army.dnd.ca/ROYAL_REGINA_RIFLES/


----------



## Trudy (30 Nov 2004)

Thanks for your response "Bin-Rat". Yes I have tried these two web-pages.. no luck yet. Keep your fingers crossed for me.....!!


----------



## trucker935 (30 Nov 2004)

Trudy

I work at the Regina Armouries and I will pass on the information to Keith Inches.

When I get a reply from him I will send it to you.

Cheers


----------



## Trudy (30 Nov 2004)

Trucker 935... Just read your post... gave me goosebumps...thanks !!!!

Last night I located Keith's phone number at the armouries and I was planning to give him a call today... but now I will wait till I hear back from you. 

I am so glad that you guys are helping me.... I know it may be like finding a needle in a haystack... but I am willing to make the effort.   Guess you could call this my little battle....  One thing for sure.. I will know lots about the Royal Regina Rifles by the time I complete this little adventure.

Thanks again... !!!


----------



## trucker935 (12 Dec 2004)

Trudy

I passed a copy of your request to Keith Inches on Friday 10 Dec 04. What he told me after he read it is that he will pass it on to the Regina Rifles Assoc. to see if anyone was there or can remember who was there and the individual involved.

He also told me that it may take some time to get the information passed around but, he told me that he would keep me updated.

So when I get some information I will post it here.

Cheers


----------



## Trudy (14 Dec 2004)

Hi trucker935
Thanks for talking to Keith for me. When you see Keith again please thank him.I hope that there is enough info in that little story I wrote to refresh someones memory. If he thinks that more info is required then I would be happy to give it to him. It is very exciting that the story is getting passed on to the people who might know something..am keeping my fingers crossed. 
Hope you have a Merry Christmas and All the Best for 2005... will keep in touch.. THANKS !!!! Trudy


----------



## elly (1 Jan 2005)

Trudy, Here is a message from Steenwijk. Just like you I am searching for many years for a much beloving  Canadian friend of my parents who was in Steenwijk in april 1945 by the liberation of Steenwijk.At that time there were several Canadian groups in Steenwijk, one of them was the Regina Rifles How do you know that your Canadian was a Regina Rifle? The pin of Biernacki is not from the Reginas but from the Artillery. If have more information about the Reginas Rifles in Steenwijk for you.
I would  appreciate it that you send me your answer to my  e-mail adress and give me your name and adress in Tuk at that time. So we can give more private information to each other
I hope to here from you soon.
Elly May


----------



## Trudy (10 Jan 2005)

Hi Elly
Sorry to take so long in answering you. We were away on vacation. I will e-mail you tonight. 
Look forward to hearing from you too.
Thanks Trudy


----------



## Blakey (10 Jan 2005)

Wow, thats all I can type right now.
I just wish I could help in some way.
I sincerely hope that both of you ladies find the gentlemen you are seeking.


----------



## Trudy (11 Jan 2005)

Hi Blakey'
Thanks for your good wishes.. we hope we find them too. Keeping our fingers crossed!! If we learn anything I will be sure to post a message here so that everyone knows what is happening with this little adventure. 
Have a good one !
Trudy


----------



## Trudy (17 Dec 2006)

Hi all ...  
It is me again ... I know I have been away from this post for a long time .. but my life has now settled again and I find I have a little time to continue with my search for my Mom's Canadian soldier .  I hope some of the new comers on the forum will re read this story and maybe it will spark a few responses . 
I have contacted the Regina Rifles and have never heard back from them .. I think it is time again to reach out and see what they can do for me . In the mean time if any of you have any informatin that might shed light on my search .. I would love to hear from you ..
Thanks again .. enjoy the story.. Mom is now 95 1/2 years old and sharp as a tack .. so this little dream of finding her soldiers is still posible ...onward I go !!
Thanks all


----------



## Trudy (24 Jul 2010)

Near the end of WW2 the Regina Rifles were camped behind my Mother and Father's home in the Netherlands. They lived near Steenwijk and my father was a wooden shoe maker. Two soldiers came to their home and gave them tea and chocolate and stayed and visited . My mother gave one soldier a bracelet of Dutch dimes and that soldier gave my mom the pin from his hat . In 1954 my family immigrated to Canada. Over the years we have tried to find My mom's Canadian soldier. My Mother is still alive at 99 years old and she is doing very well. SHe has kept the pin all this time. She still wonders if we will ever be able to learn anything about this man . I have tried here before but I am back in search again .
Hope this story rings a bell somewhere .
Thanks 
Trudy .


----------



## brandon_ (24 Jul 2010)

wow what a story, I'll bump this thread up to the top of the unread posts list , to try and get this out. I hope you find the soldier(s)    Good luck.


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Jul 2010)

Trudy, I've sent you a private message looking to put you in contact with a past Commanding Officer of the Regina Rifle Regiment.  He might be able to assist you in finding out more information about your Regina Rifleman.  As it turns out, my grandfather was a company commander in the Johns (a.k.a. "Farmer Johns", the nickname for the Regina Rifles) and the past CO was very helpful in providing my mother and I with invaluable information about my grandfather's time in the Rifles, from the landing at D-Day to their participation in liberating the Nederlands.

Regards
G2G


----------



## BernDawg (24 Jul 2010)

Wow, small freakin' world!  My Mom had a dutch dime bracelet that we think was given to her by an accquaintance in England during the war while she was in the CWAC.  She passed away in 04 but I will try to get some more info out of my sisters cause I'm the baby of the family.
BTW  she knew several members of the RR as she was from SK as well.  I'll root through her old pics too.
Bern


----------



## Trudy (25 Jul 2010)

Thanks all..


----------



## Trudy (25 Jul 2010)

ok let me try this again .. I am not good at this forum stuff.
Seems my last post was sent .. but I can not find it so I shall try again and hope it does not duplicate.. oh well.
I have spent 2 days now reading all about the advancement througn North Holland in the area of Steenwijk. As I do not have much army background the regiments and brigades are all mixing up for me .. I think it might be either the 9th infantry or the 8th reconnaissance that were in the area of Tuk, Steenwijkerwold, Steenwijk near the end of the war.  Once I get that figured out I think my next goal would be to find a list of these members and see who might still be alive to ask them questions.. do list like that exist ??
I find reading these stories interesting especially to think that my family was there at the time living it . I used to hear these stories when I was younger but they mean a lot more now the older I get .I should check the Dutch webpages in that areea for any info . hmmmm ?

I look forward to contact with the past commanding officer.. Hope he connects then maybe he can lead me in the right direction. Thanks for that Good2Golf.

BenDawg I think that is so great that your mom had a braclet of Dutch dimes. Mom says they were quite common back then . Sounds like other woman exchanged this item . I wonder how many men gave away thier hat pins ?? It was near the end of the war so you never know.
ok .. those are my thoughts for today .. Later

OH... is it possible to post pictures on here.. I should check that out then  I could put the picture of the pin up .. even a picture of the  house in Holland.. It is still there and has been restored to original so maybe it might even look familiar to someone .


----------



## BernDawg (25 Jul 2010)

Trudy, there are a couple of ways to post pictures.  The one I prefer is to attach it to the post by clicking on additional options at the bottom of the reply page and then browse to the picture, I normally save it on the desk-top so it's easy to find, then double click on it and voila there's a picture in your post.
Is this the hat pin in question?


----------



## klambie (25 Jul 2010)

Trudy,

Assuming that you are confident that this man was a Regina Rifle, from the Reginas War Diary that I have on my site, it is likely that your soldier was with B Company of the Reginas.  They arrived near Tuk on 15 Apr 45.  The coordinates in the diary place them here (at the location of the arrow, not the A label):

http://tinyurl.com/2bp476r

Another Company was in the south of Steenwijk at the same time, around what is called Zuidveen on current maps.  A third company moved into Steenwijk at some point, along the railway line east of the road Gagelsweg.  I am uncertain if men from these Coys would have wandered as far as Tuk.  Over the next few days, passes were issued for Steenwijk and Meppel (the Reginas were covering the entire area between these two towns and as far west as Zwartsluis), so others could have been around for a bit of a break from duty.  The diary says "Our arrival in this area is the occasion for great celebrating among the civilian population and there are more orange ribbons than at an Orangeman's parade.  The girls are getting better looking too!  Or perhaps we need leave badly."

At some point, B Coy moved a bit to the west:

http://tinyurl.com/24bjywd

After a few days of relative quiet, the Reginas left on the morning of 19 Apr for the area north of Groningen.

The chances of finding a particular B Coy veteran are not great, but I will get in touch with other RRR researchers and the Regimental Association to see what turns up.  There is the possibility of including something in the next Association newsletter, which would be the best way to reach the widest number of veterans.


----------



## Trudy (25 Jul 2010)

My heart is beating very quickly .. so exciting .. 
I would put money on it that the soldier that came to my mom and dad's home would be the ones that were camped where you have put the arrow .. so from the B company. My mother has kept the pin from this gentlemen for more then 65 years. Our whole family have seen it and it is a pin from the regina rifles. I can only assume that he would have given her the pin fromhis hat and not some other pin that he might have had on him .  There are no numbers to trace on the pin .. well there is numbers but they do not link to him as far as I know.
 I will phone my mother this evening ... ohhh she will be so excited that we have even figured out what group might have been camped in the fields behind the house. All my life I have heard about Tuk en Tiij ... that is where our family still lives today .. YEA !!!!
I call my mom ..  more story later !!!  ;D
More later  

THANK YOu!!
You know I have read these parts of the diary .. but  I have never been able to find the coodinates or locations of troops on any maps .... thank you for this .


----------



## klambie (25 Jul 2010)

What are the numbers on the badge?


----------



## Trudy (26 Jul 2010)

Called MOM and she told me the story again .. more on that later.. 
From her story it is the location that you have on the maps. The tents were in a farmer field between Tuk en Tij  just off of Oldemarkseweg. So we know that now .. yea !
More of the story later. 
The numbers on the pins I am working on as I am not the person who is in my home. My big brother who was 5 years old at the time of the exchange is the lucky one who get to have it as a family heirloom. I have called him and as soon as we connect I will get that info. I also have a drawing of the pin that I made 10-15 years ago . If I could find that I know I have all the numbers there. I will get that as soon as possible.
thanks all... this is so wonderful. Tell my mom that we found the group of soldiers and knowing that we have the location correct has already made her so happy. SHe told me the story again .. each time I learn more. She said they were first scared of the soldiers because they were still under the Germans and some young German soldier were known to pretend to be Canadian soldiers.. BUt they were nice soldiers she said .. .. more later .. I love this story !!!
Who would have thought that she would be Canadian in the end . !! We live in Alberta .. so that it is a Regina Rifle is also so neat !!
gotta go


----------



## GK .Dundas (26 Jul 2010)

It's funny my dad came home with one of those form my mother years later I wonder what happened to the braclet and what the story behind  the bracelet was.


----------



## GloriaVictis (26 Jul 2010)

Wow. Your story gave me chills. What an amazing piece of history to have in your family. Good luck with your quest!


----------



## Trudy (26 Jul 2010)

WOW.. iIFOUND OUR HOUSE IN HOLLAND ON GOOGLE AT STREET LEVEL !!!
fun !


----------



## Trudy (27 Jul 2010)

So we connected over the pin .
The front of the pin is the same as in the picture.. . The back of the pin has the words W.Scully and Montreal but we think that is the name of the manufacturer. So no real helpful info from the pin .

I guess these soldiers had coffee, sugar and tea in small packages that they gave to my mom . She wanted to thank them and that is why the bracelet was exchanged. The he gave her the pin . I asked what he looked like and all she knew was that he was very young and they laughed alot . She only remembers that they had trouble talking to each other because she and Dad  could not speak English . My uncle and my Dad were there and she thinks that my Opa was there too. She thnks too that they had some of my Uncles wine  . The soldiers stayed too long and missed curfew . So they stayed in the attic of my father's wooden shoe store. In the morning when my parents woke it was 8 am and they thought the soldiers had slept in as they were wanting to be back at the tents by 7 am . My father went quickly to check on them but they were already gone. Mom says that the strange thing was , was that the door locked on the inside , they had left but the door was still locked. They could not figure out how the soldiers had gotten out of the house and were still able to lock the door. Over the years my mother finally thinks she has figured out how they did that . She thinks that the one soldier stood on the shoulders of the other one and he was then tall enough to reach through the high window and reach the sliding lock on the inside !! fun eh .. that she remembers all this stuff.

The house in Tuk is one what was the main road at the time. It is a very big house so quite memorable I would think. Also My father was the wooden shoe maker so that would also be something that a veteran might remember .
oh well .. we keep looking.
bye for now


----------



## BernDawg (28 Jul 2010)

You are correct about W. Scully.  William Scully is a firm in Montreal that makes insignia and accouterments for several institutions.

http://www.williamscully.ca/


----------

